# Georgia Wildlife Camera



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My uncle has set up a few wildlife cameras out on the Georgia farm, and here's a few of the pics from over the past several months.

Tons of deer:









































































Wild turkey










Foxes



















Coyote










Bobcat










This MIGHT be the panther. My uncle's seen it in person a few times during the day, and we always see the tracks, so we know it's out there...










And this WAS the gator that went after my uncle's dog. Good for the dog but too bad for the gator that my uncle was standing right there with his gun...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, very cool. Like an outdoor critter spy cam.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are so _*cool!*_


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I like how the pictures have the date, time, moon phase, and temperature all at the bottom. They're nifty cameras!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Very cool! Whats the white thing? Salt block?


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

That's for sure a big cat of some kind.

Tom


----------

